# We have a new Calico baby!!!!!!!!



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

:heart!!!

I'm still thinking of names.. I wanted Athena, Tony says no there's too many A names in the house... Lol. Maybe Tahlia? I really like Athena though. Suggestions would great!! I want to go more towards Greek/Norse Mythology. I know, I'm a nerd. PICS!!!!!!

Apollo has a milk moustache, and the baby has a black one. I loooove her coloring! She's the sweetest little thing. I'm partially bottle feeding her, but she's doing really well drinking formula out of a little bowl mushed in with some dry kitten food until I can grab some cans.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

awwww so sweet!!! How about Nike, Vesta, Phoebe, Medusa, Daphne, Minerva, Godiva?


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

cat face said:


> awwww so sweet!!! How about Nike, Vesta, Phoebe, Medusa, Daphne, Minerva, Godiva?


Minerva! Ha! Yeah I definitely like that one. Going to keep that in mind while I watch her little personality.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That shot of her in the pillows with her little mouth open is priceless.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She is beyond adorable. I have a feral cat that I care for that is similar in color to this kitten, makes me think this is what she looked like as a kitten. Her name is Arwen (not Greek), my daughter named her from Liv Tyler's character from Lord of the Rings  I want to own a fluffy, fru fru looking cat one day, a girl, and name her Esme


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Shenanigans said:


> Minerva! Ha! Yeah I definitely like that one. Going to keep that in mind while I watch her little personality.


I believe Minerva is the Roman equivalent of Athena, isn't it?

Very sweet looking cat.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations on your new kitty!  I have a bit of a soft spot for Torties--they're all so distinct looking. She's adorable! And, I think she kind of looks like a Minerva.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

She's too cute!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

​I think the calicos are so cute, but never had one. Yours is lovely. What is the difference between a calico and a torti? I would have said this was a torti, but I guess I don't know enough about it.​


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Kittens are THE CUTEST!!!! *melt*

Name suggestions: Mosaic (Mosey for short), Callie (for the obvious calico).

SO CUTE!! And I can't believe you have 3 cats from different litters and they all get along! Congrats!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

0oh my SQUEEEEEEEE. Precious!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so incredibly cute!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Very sweet!  But yeah, not a calico, they have white.

Cat Colors, Calico, Tortoiseshell, and Torbie | The Real Owner


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Lotu said:


> What is the difference between a calico and a torti?


The simplest answer is a calico has white and tortoiseshell are the dark brown/black and orange brindle pattern.

The less simple answer involves the amount of white and the sizes of the color splotches.

I'm not a coloring expert but have been reading a bit to try to get some of them figured out for my work at the shelter. Personally I would consider this cat torti w/ white, but think torti or calico are perfectly fine descriptions for her too, within the context of this forum. Also the term dilute might come into play with this cat, I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Omg the 4th pic :love2


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I know it is an A name, but I was thinking how about Angel. Kitten is very cute and I love calico kitties.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

She is just beautiful! I believe (if she has no white) she would be classed as dilute/diffuse Tortie.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww what a sweetie! She is beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, I got a little ahead of myself. She has some white on her belly and chest. The rest of her is black/brown/grey/cream color. Her mom is a calico, no idea about the dad. Her litter has one orange tabby girl and another that looks just like my little girl, only darker and thinner. This one was the pudgier of the litter 

So I was thinking about names again and... Well... I think Calypso has stolen my heart. As much as I LOVE the name Athena, that would be a lot of mix-ups between the boys and her with all the A's lol. I was playing with her earlier today trying to see if Minerva fit her.. And her personality, it just doesn't work. Calypso is perfect. Caly for short, obviously. I think I love it!

She tinkled on my couch today, and I didn't catch it until she was done. I changed the bedding that was on it (I keep sheets/blankets on it to deter scratching and to keep cat hair off) and all was well. She's peed in her litter box twice now but has yet to have a BM. 

Apollo (my big orange tabby) does not like her much - He is very curious about the tiny squeaking thing BUT he keeps hissing at her. He hasn't swatted her or tried to attack, he's just a hissing machine. Atlas, on the other hand! (My 16 month old pocket panther) just loves her. He seems to have some kind of need to protect her and check on her, which is just precious! The rest of the time, Atlas and Apollo both pretty much ignore her presence, lol.

Anyway... Calypso it is! I love her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Calypso is a great name for her! I have a tortie, her name is Snickerdoodles and I have a house pather also and that is Mr. Jazz! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I love the name too, great choice


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm just so in love with her.. When she sees me she starts purring and it's the best sound in the world. She's also giving my boys a run for their money... LOL. She found the little hole inside the Kong Incline Scratcher and has been jumping out at them and scaring the fur right off of them. They're getting along great! Apollo is warming up and Atlas is just fascinated by the small ball of energetic fur.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

*I can't help it.. Here's a couple more pictures*

Shame on me.. I can't remember how to add photos to an already open thread, so my apologies for the new one I made. :/

She's just so stinkin' cute. And watching her play with the boys is a hoot. Hehehe. :heart


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh is adorable! I love the one of her peeping out of that box!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So cute! I love the orange kitty just staring at the little kitten, looks like he's just thinking "who is this and where did she come from". So cute!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just saw your new pics, adorable! And you must be so happy, they all seem to be getting along so well, that is great


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

She's so adorable!!! I love the last pic


----------

